# Koi spuckt Futter wieder aus



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

einer meiner Kois macht mir momentan Sorgen. Zwar verhält sich eigentlich ganz normal, also kein Scheuern oder ähnliches, er kommt auch zum Fressen an, jedoch spuckt er das Futter nach einiger Zeit Rumtesten wieder aus. Habe nun schon verschiedene Futtersorten ausprobiert, ist aber bei allen das Gleiche.
Die anderen Fische verhalten sich bzw. fressen normal.
Ich hab schon gelesen, dass so ein Verhalten durch die momentanen Temparaturschwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht bedingt sein kann, will mich aber nicht darauf verlassen.
Kennt jemand dieses Verhalten und was soll ich am besten tun? Erst mal abwarten und beobachten oder sofort Arzt oder Koihändler aufsuchen?

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo!

Deine Koi sind ja noch recht neu. Möglicherweise hast Du was eingeschleppt?
Wie ist es mit den letzten Symptomen ausgegangen?

Wenn die Koi das Futter ausspucken kann das auf einen parasitären Befall der Kiemen hindeuten.
Möglicherweise sind __ Würmer im Spiel.
Du solltest recht flott etwas unternehmen. Fisch raus und Abstrich nehmen.
Der Winter naht. Du mußt zusehen, den Teich i.O. zu bringen, damit die Fische parasitenfrei durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

das letzte Problem (Beitrag "weiß-graue Pickel auf Haut") hat sich von selbst wieder erledigt, war anscheinend wie von einigen Usern vermutet doch eine Verletzung, ist aber komplett abgeheilt.

An __ Parasiten dachte ich auch schon, werd morgen gleich meinen Koi-Händler kontaktieren...
Danke!

Gruß


----------

